# FMA Gathering Videos in motherland Philippines



## littlebadboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Here are some cool video clips:

GM SIlver of Tabimina Balintawak: http://fma.rtrinidad.com/files/Tabimina01.divx.avi

GM Jesus Pallorina & Frank Sobrino of WEDO: http://fma.rtrinidad.com/files/wedo-frank_sobrino.divx.avi & http://fma.rtrinidad.com/files/wedo-jesus_pallorina.divx.avi

Mika Alcaraz & Paulo Aquino of Lapunti  http://fma.rtrinidad.com/files/Lapunti-20060212-01.divx.avi

Bambit Dulay of Modern Arnis: http://fma.rtrinidad.com/files/ModernArnis-20060212-01.divx.avi

Rapido Realismo Kali: http://fma.rtrinidad.com/files/RapidoRealismo-20060212-01.divx.avi

Freddie Fernandez of Arnis Defense Silat: http://fma.rtrinidad.com/files/arnis_defense_silat.divx.avi

Rodolfo Espinosa & Allan Mahinay of Paclibar Arnis: http://fma.rtrinidad.com/files/paclibar_arnis_demo.divx.avi

LSAI Bigay Tama Drill: http://fma.rtrinidad.com/files/bigay_tama.divx.avi

Synchronized Forms Demo by RJ Garcia & Miguel De Dios: http://fma.rtrinidad.com/files/synchronized_forms.divx.avi

Rommel Tortal of Pekiti Tirsia: http://fma.rtrinidad.com/files/rommel_tortal_knife_combat.divx.avi http://fma.rtrinidad.com/files/rommel_tortal_balisong.divx.avi

Yuli Romo of Ba'had Zubu: http://fma.rtrinidad.com/files/yuli_romo_kampilan.divx.avi http://fma.rtrinidad.com/files/yuli_romo_wild_stick.divx.avi

Justin Villanueva of Silat Kuntaw: http://fma.rtrinidad.com/files/justin_villanueva_silat_kuntaw.divx.avi

Have fun!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 10, 2006)

littlebadboy said:
			
		

> Here are some cool video clips:
> 
> GM SIlver of Tabimina Balintawak: http://fma.rtrinidad.com/files/Tabimina01.divx.avi
> 
> ...


Hi LittleBadBoy,

Welcome to MartialTalk and thank you for posting these videos!

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## littlebadboy (Jun 11, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi LittleBadBoy,
> 
> Welcome to MartialTalk and thank you for posting these videos!
> 
> ...


Your welcome!  If you don't mind, I will post all the videos of each coming month's gathering in this thread.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2006)

It's great that you're sharing these!


----------



## littlebadboy (Jun 19, 2006)

Presenting another video of Lightning Scientific Arnis International (LSAI)
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2659983319890163296&q=red+corner

Enjoy!


----------



## littlebadboy (Aug 10, 2006)

oh by the way, if you guys appreciate the videos, let us give credit to www.fmaforum.org who covers the fma gathering here in the philippines.

the fma gatherings is a simple monthly picnic of fma aficionados who invites representatives of each style to show and share their systems all in the name of brotherhood.


----------

